# What are you having for your Christmas meal?



## htc (Dec 14, 2004)

Just curious to see what everyone is doing for your Christmas meal?  

Christmas eve, I am going to grandmother-in-law's house to celebrate.  We usually do store bought finger foods: chicken wings, cheese plate, cookies, sandwich rolls.

xmas day: breakfast at mother in law's house: something called apple skeevers (never had these)

xmas dinner: my dad's house for prime rib, not sure what side dishes will be made.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 14, 2004)

*Daughter's getting married on Christmas Eve. We will be having a buffet dinner at Ihilani Hotel and Resort. The ceremony will be at sunset, on the hotel grounds overlooking the ocean.*


----------



## Lifter (Dec 14, 2004)

CONGRAT's! Wasabi!

What a great day for you all!

The "traditional" stuffed turkey for Christmas, this year a 20 lb bird, stuffing to match size, smashed potato, veggies, wine and/or tomato juice, Christmas Pudding, pumpkin pie, etc!  (Firms up in another week, with inputs from beloved children!)

Christmas Eve, since we are bringing in the "rental hottub", will likely be a "hot tub"  related smorgasborg, with bacon wrapped scallops, and waterchestnuts, grilled tuna steaks, crabcakes, shrimp of at least two recipes (considering starting a thread on this!), many sliced veggies with a few different "dips", given God can find it possible to forgive the bacon thing and find this "meatless"...similar "knick knacks" and finger foods for the evening, as we welcome the neighbours to drop by and visit, and probably run up the world's worst Long Distance bill on the phone, calling all relatives, but its only once a year...five days with the eldest daughter and son being here in all the year long, why get "cheap" or "scimp" anywhere?  we can do that on any other of the 360 nights...

Lifter


----------



## marmalady (Dec 14, 2004)

Two dinners here, one on Christmas day with just me, DH, and my two sons - Roast Beast, potato gratin, some green veg - whatever looks good - and a salad.  And Christmas cookies for dessert.

Monday after Christmas - DH's clan descends on us from NC, and we''re doing a ham with raisin/cider sauce, biscuits, green bean casserole (courtesy of SIL), maybe a black eyed pea succotash, baked stuffed potatoes, and pear/almond tart for dessert.  

Happy Cooking, everyone!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Xmass eve we will do fondu, cubed garlic bread dipped in cheese sauce and cubed venison steak and several dipping sauces, a few different veggies to dip, Little smokies wrapped in bacon, dill pickle roll and cheese and crackers. Xmass day it will be a ham dinner with mashed garlic potatoes,  Wild rice hot dish,Sweet potatoes, corn, cottage cheese with pears and freash rolls. Blueberry pie a la mode.Sounds like alot for just 2 people but I won't make that much of each.But then we do have 2 cats and 2 dogs to think of.Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 14, 2004)

On Christmas Eve, DH and I will have my parents over before church.  I'm going to do a spiral ham, scalloped garlic 3-cheese potatoes, green beans with walnuts, cranberries, and either a cake or Christmas cookies for dessert.

Christmas day, we'll go to my parents and do the traditional turkey, stuffing, potato thing (essentially Thanksgiving over again!).  For this one, I get a break and am only responsible for cranberries, sweet potatoes, and apple pie.  We'll have a tray of muchies and Christmas cookies out all day since we won't eat until late afternoon.

In-laws are coming for a couple of days between Christmas and New Years.  I'm not sure what I'll have for them.  I have to work so I'll probably keep it easy and make a lasagna or something.  And of course, more cookies!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow, Wasabi, I'm jealous! What better way to spend Christmas Eve! Congratulations, everyone around here describes that as the dream wedding (yes, even the rough, tough, manly men.) If I get airfare can I crash the reception???   Did I mention that I'm jealous? Did I also mention that it's snowing and cold and would KILL to be on a sunny beach right now?     Sounds like a blast, Wasabi, best wishes for your family!


----------



## htc (Dec 14, 2004)

Wasabi, congrats! You're gonna have a blast! Let us know how it all goes, and espcially how the food was!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats, Wasabi!  What a magical time to be married!  Will we see pics - maybe?  

PA Baker - Would you mind sharing that garlic 3-cheese scalloped potato thingy?  Pleeeeese!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 14, 2004)

*Thank you lifter, htc, marmalady (I'll see what I can do about pics), and Damp (wish you were here).*


----------



## Haggis (Dec 15, 2004)

We normally do a themed Christmas, whether by cuisine or something else. This Christmas Day it is salads. Unusual perhaps, but we will see how it goes.

At the moment looking at 3-4 salads, including:
- Warm Chicken Salad with Pistachios and Grapefruit
- Salad of Figs, Prosciutto, Mozarella and Basil
- Salad of Pancetta, Poached Egg, Salad Greens and Parmesan

As well as some little  tapas/mezze style munchees such as Arancini (rice balls with blue cheese filling, coated in breadcrumbs and fried), grilled/marinated capsicums and semi-dried tomatoes, felafel etc.

As for desserts I'm thinking of doing 2:
- Strawberry Jelly and Vanilla Bavarois

as for the other one I am still undecided, maybe a nice sorbet, or something hot to contrast with the colder meals (although when you looking at about 35-40'C on Christmas Day, hot stuff isn't the best) or perhaps even a Mandarin, Caramel Sauce and Shaved Chocolate Salad to keep the salad theme going.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 15, 2004)

Christmas morning we usually have scrambled eggs with English muffins, sausage, etc.  or buttermilk pancakes with sausage or bacon.  Then we have something light for lunch: cheese, salami, and crackers, salsa and tortilla chips, bean dip, etc.  Then we are having ham, scalloped potatoes, green salad, fruit salad, bread, etc. for dinner.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 15, 2004)

Our focus this year is on brunch. Mimosas, strata, waffles, potatoes, fruit bowl and a yummy almond pastry are the for-sures so far. 


Z


----------



## mudbug (Dec 15, 2004)

Haggis, your meal sounds unique and delicious!  Love the dessert salad idea.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 15, 2004)

We're having roast goose this year (I tend to alternate with turkey and goose!)

Starters - we usually don't bother as the main course at a British Christmas lunch usually overstuffs us anyway!

Goose
Roast potatoes
Roast parsnips
Game chips

Glazed carrots
Brussel sprouts
Petit pois (frozen!)
Cauliflower

Bread sauce

Lots of gravy

Followed by

Flambeed Christmas pudding served with cream or brandy butter

In the evening we usually just 'nibble' at a Cheese board, for those brave enough, served with home-made oatcakes and Jacobs crackers for cheese, with celery sticks and olives and grapes...   the cheeses on offer will include

Stilton
Wensleydale
Caerphilly
Dunlop
Stinking Bishop
Cheddar from the Isle of Mull
Camembert
Danish Blue
Brie - very ripe!
St Agur
Boursin
and a German smoked cheese

Any cheeses left will be finished off in the week between Christmas and Hogmanay - or at our usual Hogmanay celebrations.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 15, 2004)

Ishbel, I've always wanted to visit Scotland - if you invite me for that wonderful Christmas dinner, I'd have the excuse i need to come on over!  Sounds heavenly - especially the cheeses!

Just a side note, my oldest son did a tour of Europe during college - he spent three months, and visited most every country with the exception of Portugal and Bosnia!  His absolute #1 favorite country was Scotland - he fell in love with it!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, I cook enough for a regiment, Marmalady - so there'd be plenty for you!

I love cheeses, but limit myself for most of  the year - except for visits to France, when I cannot resist just  a leeeeeetle slice off the edge of whatever the restaurant has on their cheeseboard (Well, OK, it's more than a little edge....  8) 

Scotland has many fine cheeses. I've eaten Cheddar from the 'real' Cheddar, in Somerset - and I'm very fond of Davidstow Cheddar, but the very best, in my opinion, is cheddar from the Isle of Mull...  Dunlop, too is a nice cheese.

Scotland really is a great country.  We have a rich history and culture - and our cuisine ain't all that bad, either - as I think I've tried to show on this site with some of my family recipes     I can certainly see why your son would fall in love with my home city.  Edinburgh has so much to offer, from fairytale castles like Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Palace, to the glorious Georgian 'New Town' (from the early 1700s!)


----------



## Haggis (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you Mudbug, I am looking forward to it making and eating them all .

I just have my fingers crossed that I can find some good figs (or any figs for that matter) around Sydney. Good ones are hard to come by and all figs are rather expensive here .

Unfourtunately I probably won't be able to lay my grubby little hands on some buffalo mozzarella either, was very much looking forward to perfect white, smooth delicious balls of creaminess. Will have to settle for regular kind, ah well, can't have it all.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 16, 2004)

OOOOOH!

Ishbel, Wensleydale cheese, with a really good port wine...it just doesn't get any better as an after dinner thing....

Thanks for this "memory jog"!

Lifter


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 16, 2004)

You're welcome.  I love the variety of British cheeses!

Double Gloucester, Lancashire, various goats' cheeses, ewes milk cheeses, Scottish crowdie Sage Derbyshire etc....

And the varieties of European cheeses available here in every supermarket is also a great plus....   I love French cheeses, anything from Roquefort to St Agur.


----------



## beaulana2 (Dec 19, 2004)

Kids are at there dads this Christmas dinner. So ours  will be on the eve, Tbone steaks, twice baked potatoes, stuffing, Baked brie, homemade breads, Carmel apple salad, Apple pie, and a Chocolate pie. Then we all go to friends of ours meet up with 5 other families and we go for a tractor/hay ride have real hot chocolate made with milk and have sugar cookies


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2004)

Two years ago my husband and I were getting hungry on Christmas day.  I didn't feel like cooking, so we decided to get in the car and drive until we found something that looked good.  We ended up at TGIFriday's in Charlotte.  We decided to make that our new Christmas tradition.  We went to Charlotte the last two years, so we decided to head toward Florence, SC this year.  If we can't find anything there, we'll head down to Myrtle Beach.  We're sure to find something open there.    

 Barbara


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm going to make a crown roast of pork with apple and whole wheat stuffing, hash brown casserole, and brussels sprouts cooked with pancetta.  Poached pears with chocolate sauce for dessert.  That oughta hold 'em for awhile.

BC


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 19, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Two years ago my husband and I were getting hungry on Christmas day.  I didn't feel like cooking, so we decided to get in the car and drive until we found something that looked good.  We ended up at TGIFriday's in Charlotte.  We decided to make that our new Christmas tradition.  We went to Charlotte the last two years, so we decided to head toward Florence, SC this year.  If we can't find anything there, we'll head down to Myrtle Beach.  We're sure to find something open there.
> 
> Barbara




All the larger casinos in Reno, NV have Christmas dinner.  We have always wanted to go there, but you have to make reservations.  We never have because the weather is so iffy this time of the year.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 20, 2004)

Barb - Do a google search for 'Restaurants' + Florence, SC - there are a lot listed, and you can get #s to call and see about Christmas day.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2004)

We will have either chicken spaghetti or red beans and rice slow cooked all day.  We will be munching miscellaneous goodies all day, so I don't think we will be in the mood for a big dinner too.

*Attention, choclatechef*
I could not find a fresh ham to save my life in order to try your recipe with the sweet wine, so that's out for now.  

We will have the "big" dinner on the 23rd, which is MIL's birthday, instead.  Got a spiral sliced honey baked ham, and with it we will have this Jello thing I make with cranberries and mandarin oranges and nuts, green bean casserole, sweet potatoes, Pecan pie and/or various cookie stuff I made for dessert.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 20, 2004)

Probably cooking a standing rib roast.  Lots of sales this week, so, why not?  Besides.  It's a good excuse to bring out my electric knife again.    8)


----------



## Claire (Dec 21, 2004)

Boeuf Bourguignon.  Will start with a light relish tray (have gotten away from fancy, time-consuming starters, because then no one is really hungry at dinner time), and finish with a fruit & cheese tray with port and nuts.  One guest is bringing a couple of salads, another has a sweet tooth and I doubt she'll find the cheese platter concept does it for her and will show up with sweets of some kind.  I think I'll do a simple potato dish, just quarter bakes or something that won't take a lot of work but will work to soak up some of that (hopefully) yummy sauce.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 22, 2004)

hmmm christmas eve eve im having a small family dinner with like chicken and some cake etc. christmas eve, chinese dinner with duck, fried rice/ noodles. christmas day probably having my sister cook


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 24, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Barb - Do a google search for 'Restaurants' + Florence, SC - there are a lot listed, and you can get #s to call and see about Christmas day.


I did a search, but then I decided not to check into it.  Half the fun is picking a place as we are driving.    I'm all for knowing where I'm going most of the time, but not knowing is part of our new tradition.  We haven't been disappointed so far.  

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Dec 24, 2004)

i went to whole foods and picked up a nice pork loin roast. the meat is very dark on one end, so i was lucky to get the piece that is the beginning of the tenderloin. 
dw is gonna surprise me with some kind of french stringbean dish. i was thinking of making a ceviche or italian seafood salad.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 24, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> We will have either chicken spaghetti or red beans and rice slow cooked all day.  We will be munching miscellaneous goodies all day, so I don't think we will be in the mood for a big dinner too.
> 
> *Attention, choclatechef*
> I could not find a fresh ham to save my life in order to try your recipe with the sweet wine, so that's out for now.
> ...



Oh oh.  When I said a fresh ham, I meant a regular grocery store -- not pre-cooked ham.  I hope there wasn't a huge misunderstanding.  

If there was.....I am sorry....forgive me.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 24, 2004)

I forgot to say what I am having for Christmas dinner.  It will be very simple:

The bird and cornbread dressing
mashed potatoes and gravy
devilled eggs
collard greens
rolls
chocolate cake with peanut butter frosting


----------



## luvs (Dec 24, 2004)

ham,  mashed taters, corn, peas, crescent rolls, and butter, celery w/ cream cheese and green olives, black olives, and maybe wine.


----------



## Audeo (Dec 25, 2004)

Well...later this evening in a galaxy far, far away...

We had a huge breakfast this morning and have been away most of the day at celebrations, one at a local childrens hospital cancer wing and another at a large burn unit in Dallas.  We will regroup this evening for dinner around six o'clock with

Rare Standing Rib Roast
fresh horseradish sauce

Gratin Dauphinois (it's a family favorite now, Elf!)

Steamed Asparagus

Braised Turnip Greens with roasted turnips (for choclatechef!)

Buttered Sweet Corn (frozen this autumn)

Homemade Whole Wheat-Honey Bread

and for dessert, Tipsy Laird and a Buche de Noel

Then, after the kitchen is quickly done, we'll sit down and exchange gifts and stories.  This year is quite a departure from our normal schedule, but is without question one of the most beautiful and meaningful holidays we have ever been blessed with.  May it be so for each and every one of you, my friends.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 25, 2004)

Roast is in the oven and the smell is driving me crazy.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 25, 2004)

Made a pork loin roast I seasoned the night before with rosemary and garlic. Put it in a covered roast pan and cooked uncovered at 350. Put it on a rack. Surrounded it with potatoes, carrots, and onions I put in a little bit of olive oil. Cooked it for a couple of hours and it seemed dry when I took it out. Also steamed some broccoli and had some Marie Callender's brand key lime pie I took out of the freezer and  thawed. I don't know what went wrong with my roast. Should I have browned it first on the stove before putting it in the oven?


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 25, 2004)

Sounds like you didn't use a thermometer.  You probably over cooked it.  

When it comes to roasting pork, I prefer to roast the butt because it's got a lot of fat.  When roasted for a long time, it comes out so tender and juicy.  

These days, I find cuts like the loin to be too lean so they're really sensitive to over cooking.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 26, 2004)

Audeo, your menu was nearly the same as ours!  For #1 son and me, a 2-rib roast, med-rare with Cabernet jus; fennel/leek/gruyere gratin (cooked to a turn this time, thanks to all of you who helped with my problem!); roasted asparatus w/roated grape tomatoes.  For DH, soft shell crabs with tarragon buerre blanc; for #2 son, Morningstar farm 'chicken' patties with veggie brown gravy.  Cookies for dessert.  

I have round 2 of my Christnas dinners under the belt, just have the big dinner tomorow with all the family coming in.  Then I think I'll sleep for a week!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 26, 2004)

Just reporting on my standing rib roast.  It was excellent.  Probably the best I've made.  

Hate to admit it, but I used Paula Deen's method.  Took the roast out for 90 minutes like I would normally do.  Coated it liberally on all surfaces with a mix of salt, garlic powder, black pepper, and crushed dried rosemary.  

Inserted a meat thermometer into the thickest part and placed on a rack.  

Poured 2 cups of beef broth (made with hot water and Beef Base) into pan, hence the need for a rack.  

I preheated the oven to 375 degrees.  

Put roast in oven and set timer to shut off the oven in 1 hour.  

Do not open oven.  Watched the thermometer and noted that the temp never went over 140 and it stayed at 140 at the end of 3 hours.  About 45 minutes before time to eat, I turned the oven back on to 375.  Added more water to the pan to replace water that evaporated.  Let the roast heat up for 30 minutes.  Took roast out of oven and let it rest, covered with foil, for at least 15 minutes.  

Removed thermometer and cut bones off.  When I sliced the roast, I was amazed at how uniform the color was.  Only the outside 1/2" or less was well done.  Inside of that, it was perfectly and uniformally medium rare.  Poured off aujus and skimmed off fat.  

The meat was juicy, tender, and delicious.  

I have a feelig the rest period can be easily extened to 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2004)

honeybee, how big was the roast, and how long did you cook it? we made one, plain with just salt and pepper up on a rack in a roasting pan. it was about 3 pounds, so we only cooked it at 375 for a little over an hour. we used a meat thermometer, and removed it from the oven at about 165 degrees, and it topped out at about 170 from residual heat. let it rest for 20 minutes tented under foil, it was perfect. tender and juicy.


----------

